# 99222 billed with 93010



## annieledesma (May 26, 2011)

Hello-

We got a denial on procedure code 93010 saying that it was included with 99222 in-pat hosp visit. Does anyone know if we could add a mod-25 or is it included??
Please help!!

Annie


----------



## OliviaPrice (May 26, 2011)

To my knowledge there are no NCCI edits for these procedures.  I would first verify the denial is correct and not an error on their part.


----------



## Cyndi113 (May 26, 2011)

Yes, add modifier -25


----------



## annieledesma (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you.. i probly gona have to appeal these


----------

